# اكاديميه المساحه العالميه



## مهندس دوت نت (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*افتتاح اكاديميه المساحه العالميه في طنطا
[




]


والتي تهتم بمجال المساحه الارضيه
وتقوم بعمل دورات علي جميع الاجهزه المساحيه
محطة الرصد المتكاملة (Total station)_ جي بي أس (GPS intro)_ا لموازين الرقمية وموازين الليزر والموازين البصرية_ثيودوليت (Theodolite)_ أجهزة الكشف Detection)_ جي بي اس


Autocad 2d _ lieca survey office _ prolink__ Gis _ sdr maping and design _ surfer _ land development _ microstation _ G.P.S utility _Remote sensing _Map projection _Civil 3D _Liscad _sap _Premevira _ARC INFO _Matlab (intro _ERDAS IMAGIN _ARC MAP(intro _Photoshop _)

يقوم بالتدريب مهندسين علي درجه عاليه من الخبره وايضا علي درجه ماجستر في المساحه وايضا يعملوا في توكيلات عالميه للاجهزه المساحيه مثل سوكيا ولايكا

مفجأه الاكاديمه ان الاسعار خاصه جدا جدا للطلبه بشرط وجود كارنيه الكليه
وايضا يوجد العديد من الندوات المجانيه خلال الفتره القادمه

ادخل اعرف التفاصيل اكتر من موقع الاكاديميه علي هذا الرابط
*


----------

